# Burj Al Arab Vid



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes i know it's 10+ years old but.....

Login | Facebook


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

The music was corny, and the slow motion just didnt do it for me. Thanks though!


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

totally corny!


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

oh and that's just my opinion.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hhhmm, I didnt understand it??? It must be my hair colour!!


Jo xxx


----------

